# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Allattamento e ferie

## roxanne

Salve¸ 
avrei un quesito da porvi in merito ai permessi per allattamento.
Supponiamo dipendente full-time 8 ore giornaliere - ccnl commercio. Nel caso la dipendente non lavora per l`intera giornata è più giusto scalare 1 giorno di ferie oppure 6 ore di rol più 2 ore di allattamento? 
Grazie

----------


## Lusi1980

> Salve¸ 
> avrei un quesito da porvi in merito ai permessi per allattamento.
> Supponiamo dipendente full-time 8 ore giornaliere - ccnl commercio. Nel caso la dipendente non lavora per l`intera giornata è più giusto scalare 1 giorno di ferie oppure 6 ore di rol più 2 ore di allattamento? 
> Grazie

  1 giorno di ferie, non ha diritto all'allattamento per quella giornata

----------


## roxanne

> 1 giorno di ferie, non ha diritto all'allattamento per quella giornata

  per caso hai qualke riferimento normativo in merito a questa cosa?
Ho qualche dubbio in quanto sul sito inps si riporta quanto segue:  _"Ai fini del diritto ai riposi e alla determinazione delle ore spettanti, va preso a riferimento l'orario giornaliero contrattuale normale - circ. 95bis/2006 punto 7.1 - ne consegue che le ore di riposo per allattamento sono riconoscibili anche se sommate alle ore di recupero (quelle accumulate con il sistema della " banca ore ") e anche se tale somma esaurisce l'intero orario giornaliero comportando la totale astensione dal lavoro."_ 
....e su altri forum si parla della possibiltà di "ROL+Allattamento" nella giornata in cui la dipendente non è presente a lavoro.   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## sannacesco

> per caso hai qualke riferimento normativo in merito a questa cosa?
> Ho qualche dubbio in quanto sul sito inps si riporta quanto segue:  _"Ai fini del diritto ai riposi e alla determinazione delle ore spettanti, va preso a riferimento l'orario giornaliero contrattuale normale - circ. 95bis/2006 punto 7.1 - ne consegue che le ore di riposo per allattamento sono riconoscibili anche se sommate alle ore di recupero (quelle accumulate con il sistema della " banca ore ") e anche se tale somma esaurisce l'intero orario giornaliero comportando la totale astensione dal lavoro."_ 
> ....e su altri forum si parla della possibiltà di "ROL+Allattamento" nella giornata in cui la dipendente non è presente a lavoro.

  nel commento che riporti si parla di ore di recupero e non di permessi retribuiti.
se proprio vogliamo essere pignoli le ore di allattamento sono state istituite per permettere alla lavoratrice di assentarsi dal lavoro per accudire il bambino.
deduco che se la lavoratrice non è al lavoro perchè in permesso non dovrebbe neanche usufruire delle ore di allattamento.
metterei ferie tutto il giorno.

----------


## roxanne

> nel commento che riporti si parla di ore di recupero e non di permessi retribuiti.
> se proprio vogliamo essere pignoli le ore di allattamento sono state istituite per permettere alla lavoratrice di assentarsi dal lavoro per accudire il bambino.
> deduco che se la lavoratrice non è al lavoro perchè in permesso non dovrebbe neanche usufruire delle ore di allattamento.
> metterei ferie tutto il giorno.

  Per essere chiari io da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo. Vorrei però avere una normativa a cui fare appello al fine di evitare dubbi. Girando per la rete mi sono resa conto che non tutti la pensano allo stesso modo:  c'è chi richiama la circolare INPS n. 48/1989 (Riposi giornalieri in occasioni di scioperi *o altri eventi che comportino l'assenza dal lavoro* per tutto o parte dell'orario di lavoro) dalla cui interpretazione si può affermare che non competono i riposi x allattamento nelle giornate di assoluta assenza dal lavoro, per ferie o per altri motivi.  c'è chi richiama, invece, la circolare INPS n. 95bis/2006 dalla quale si evince che, ai fini del diritto ai riposi giornalieri per allattamento va preso a riferimento lorario giornaliero contrattuale normale  quello, cioè, in astratto previsto- e non lorario effettivamente prestato in concreto nelle singole giornate. 
Le due circolari sembrerebbero dunque in contrasto, o forse è l'interpretazione delle stesse a non essere corretta?

----------


## sannacesco

sul sito inps c'è scritto questo: _Ai fini del diritto ai riposi e alla determinazione delle ore spettanti, va preso a riferimento l'orario giornaliero contrattuale normale - circ. 95bis/2006 punto 7.1 - ne consegue che le ore di riposo per allattamento sono riconoscibili anche se sommate alle ore di recupero (quelle accumulate con il sistema della " banca ore ") e anche se tale somma esaurisce l'intero orario giornaliero comportando la totale astensione dal lavoro._  
quì si parla di ore di recupero accumulate con la banca ore.
sono ore che la lavoratrice ha lavorato in eccesso rispetto al normale orario di lavoro e che devono essere recuperate in altri giorni.
solo in questo caso si può erogare l'indennità di allattamento.
in caso di assenza per Ferie o ROL non credo che spetti l'indennità. 
questo è il link: INPS - Informazioni

----------


## Lusi1980

> Per essere chiari io da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo. Vorrei però avere una normativa a cui fare appello al fine di evitare dubbi. Girando per la rete mi sono resa conto che non tutti la pensano allo stesso modo:  c'è chi richiama la circolare INPS n. 48/1989 (Riposi giornalieri in occasioni di scioperi *o altri eventi che comportino l'assenza dal lavoro* per tutto o parte dell'orario di lavoro) dalla cui interpretazione si può affermare che non competono i riposi x allattamento nelle giornate di assoluta assenza dal lavoro, per ferie o per altri motivi.  c'è chi richiama, invece, la circolare INPS n. 95bis/2006 dalla quale si evince che, ai fini del diritto ai riposi giornalieri per allattamento va preso a riferimento lorario giornaliero contrattuale normale  quello, cioè, in astratto previsto- e non lorario effettivamente prestato in concreto nelle singole giornate. 
> Le due circolari sembrerebbero dunque in contrasto, o forse è l'interpretazione delle stesse a non essere corretta?

  Effettivamente la seconda circolare è forviante però penso che sia riconosciuta soltanto se la ditta utilizza il discorso della BancaOre per tutti gli altri casi l'allattamento non è riconosciuto nella giornata in cui la dipendente rimanga in ferie

----------


## roxanne

Grazie per il confronto....
anche io sarei tentata nell'affermare che la circolare INPS n. 95bis/2006 (al punto 7.1) sia riferita soltanto al discorso BANCA ORE. Di seguito quanto prevede la suddetta circolare: 
" 7)    RIPOSI GIORNALIERI (c.d. per allattamento)
7.1 DIRITTO AI RIPOSI  E  BANCA ORE.
Sono pervenute a questa Direzione centrale richieste di chiarimenti in merito alla possibilità di cumulare le ore di recupero  ossia le ore espletate oltre il previsto orario giornaliero di lavoro ed accumulate con il sistema della banca ore- con i periodi di riposo per allattamento di cui agli artt. 39 e ss. del D.Lgs. 151/2001 (T.U. della maternità).
E stato chiesto, in particolare, se, ai fini della fruizione di tali riposi, sia possibile considerare le suddette ore di recupero come ore di lavoro effettivo in altra giornata rispetto a quella di effettuazione delle ore stesse. *In adesione ad analogo parere espresso, in merito alla sopra citata problematica, dal Coordinamento generale legale di questo Istituto, si precisa che, ai fini del diritto ai riposi giornalieri di cui trattasi (e al relativo trattamento economico), va preso a riferimento lorario giornaliero contrattuale normale  quello, cioè, in astratto previsto- e non lorario effettivamente prestato in concreto nelle singole giornate.*
Ne consegue pertanto che i riposi in questione sono riconoscibili anche laddove la somma delle ore di recupero e delle ore di allattamento esauriscano lintero orario giornaliero di lavoro comportando di fatto la totale astensione dallattività  lavorativa. " 
Il dubbio interpretativo è riferito alla parte evidenziata del suddetto testo: non è comprensibile se tale "periodo" sia riferito ai soli permessi banca ore o più in generale anche a permessi di altro genere (ad.es.ROL). 
In ogni caso essendo un interpretazione della stessa molto allargata, e nonostante nel web ci siano molti consensi della stessa, anche io sarei d'accordo con l'affermare che forse è più corretto scalare l'ntera giornata di ferie, anzichè ROL+allattamento. 
Se qualcun'altro ha un opinione in merito è il benvenuto nella discussione. 
Ringrazio ancora per le vostre risposte.

----------


## sannacesco

veramente io capisco che si riferisce solamente alla banca ore.
c'è scritto _in merito alla sopra citata problematica_ e si parla solo di Banca Ore nella circolare, quindi a me il dubbio non viene.

----------


## roxanne

> veramente io capisco che si riferisce solamente alla banca ore.
> c'è scritto _in merito alla sopra citata problematica_ e si parla solo di Banca Ore nella circolare, quindi a me il dubbio non viene.

  Non tutti la pensano come te, in giro per la rete ho trovato addirittura una risposta dell'INPS in merito al "dubbio" suddetto:   _"Con circolare 95 bis/2006 stato chiarito che ai fini della fruizione dei
riposi giornalieri (per allattamento, nda) e del relativo trattamento
economico va preso a riferimento l'orario giornaliero contrattualmente previsto e non l'orario effettivamente prestato in concreto nelle singole giornate lavorative. Ne consegue, pertanto, che i riposi in questione sono riconoscibili anche laddove la somma delle ore di allattamento e delle ore di recupero o comunque di ferie o permessi contrattualmente previsti, esauriscano l'intero orario giornaliero di lavoro comportando la totale astensione dall'attività lavorativa. Per dirla in breve si, possibile riconoscere i permessi per allattamento alla lavoratrice che esaurisce il normale orario di lavoro con ore di ferie."_  
Considerato che l'INPS stesso risponde in tal senso, se permetti a me il dubbio è sorto. In ogni caso resto dell'idea, nonostante il testo sopra riportato, che sarebbe più corretto scalare l'intera giornata di ferie in caso di assenza del lavoratore.

----------


## sannacesco

> Non tutti la pensano come te, in giro per la rete ho trovato addirittura una risposta dell'INPS in merito al "dubbio" suddetto:   _"Con circolare 95 bis/2006 stato chiarito che ai fini della fruizione dei
> riposi giornalieri (per allattamento, nda) e del relativo trattamento
> economico va preso a riferimento l'orario giornaliero contrattualmente previsto e non l'orario effettivamente prestato in concreto nelle singole giornate lavorative. Ne consegue, pertanto, che i riposi in questione sono riconoscibili anche laddove la somma delle ore di allattamento e delle ore di recupero o comunque di ferie o permessi contrattualmente previsti, esauriscano l'intero orario giornaliero di lavoro comportando la totale astensione dall'attività lavorativa. Per dirla in breve si, possibile riconoscere i permessi per allattamento alla lavoratrice che esaurisce il normale orario di lavoro con ore di ferie."_  
> Considerato che l'INPS stesso risponde in tal senso, se permetti a me il dubbio è sorto. In ogni caso resto dell'idea, nonostante il testo sopra riportato, che sarebbe più corretto scalare l'intera giornata di ferie in caso di assenza del lavoratore.

  scusami, non avevi mai postato questo testo e mi sono basato solo su quanto è pubblicato in questo momento sul sito dell'inps.
in base a questa circolare sembrerebbe che sia possibile utilizzare ferie e permessi, in totale disaccordo con quanto presente "ai giorni nostri" sul sito INPS - Home Page. 
e comunque non c'è bisogno di scaldarsi tanto, eh. si discute e basta.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## roxanne

> scusami, non avevi mai postato questo testo e mi sono basato solo su quanto è pubblicato in questo momento sul sito dell'inps.
> in base a questa circolare sembrerebbe che sia possibile utilizzare ferie e permessi, in totale disaccordo con quanto presente "ai giorni nostri" sul sito INPS - Home Page. 
> e comunque non c'è bisogno di scaldarsi tanto, eh. si discute e basta.

  scusami per il tono, mi son fatta prendere un pò la mano  :Wink:  
cmq il testo che ti ho citato nell'ultimo post era una risposta privata dell'INPS ad un quesito di un cittadino, quindi nulla di ufficiale; anche per questo motivo non ero del tutto sicura del comportamento più corretto da attuarsi nei casi in cui una dipendente in allattamento si assenti per un intera giornata dal lavoro. 
Grazie cmq per la tua risposta  
a presto  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

